# will water get dechlorinated just by sitting out?



## poolman84 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi. I just completed a move from apartment to house on Monday. Once I moved I realized I didn't have any water conditioner. So my 10 gallon is 3/4 full with some original water and the rest bottled water. So far the occupants look fine. I have some tap water sitting in a 5 gallon bucket since Monday, when if ever will this water be safe to dump in the tank? And why?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, if your watter is treated with chlorine, then yes, leaving it out will diffuse the chlorine (but not heavy metals, which dechlorinator removes most of the time.)

Unfortunately, most municipalities don't use chlorine. They've switched to Chloramines, which prefers to stay attached to water.

If you have chlormines, then running an airstone in the bucket for about 24 hrs will help remove some of the chloramines, and definately remove chlorine and chloramine faster than if it was just sitting.

Then again, I'm a bit confused... Unless you live in the middle of no where, you can get water conditioner in small bottles really cheap...

Most of the gas stations and grocery stores around me have a bottle for 2-4 dollars... When would you be able to buy it?

And what kind of fish do you have? (some are a bit more tolerable, but shrimp do not do well with any amount of chloramine)


----------



## poolman84 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm kindve super broke right now, like buying gas with change broke... if you've ever been there, u know what mean. As for occupants, a few red eye tetra, 1 serpae tetra, a few cories and a mystery snail. Along with amazon sword, argentine sword, anubias nana, and some rotting java fern. I'm planning on getting some conditioner soon, I was just wondering about the Tap water thing. I'm not gonna add it till I get some good water or conditioner, I mean there is no sense in adding questionable water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

That would probably best.

If it gets to where you really need water, then agitate the water a few times (shake the bottle vigorously) will also help... Airstone would be best if you have one...

Rotting java fern? Why?


----------



## poolman84 (Feb 4, 2010)

I posted about the ferns in the plants Section.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would never recommend using tap water without a good conditioner unless you know exactly what they put in the water. The water company will tell you this, they might have a website with the info as well. Chlorine will dissipate after 24 hours and with vigorous agitation; chloramine I am told will not as it is tied to ammonia.


----------

